# Do female cyclists like women-specific saddles?



## barbedwire

I'm seeing alot of male-specific and female-specific saddles coming out, especially in the comfort saddle market. In fact, at REI they have their saddles divided into saddles for men and saddles for women. I was wondering what the usefulness of this is. Do female cyclists actually prefer the women-specific saddles?

Check out this page. It's littered with men's and women's saddles.
http://www.rei.com/bike/TOC/Components/Bike+Saddles?cm_re=toc*toc*bike_saddles&vcat=REI_SSHP_CYCLING_TOC


----------



## il sogno

I do, but I don't like all women's specific saddles. Just the ones that feel good. I have a Selle Italia Lady gel on my road bike. 

For the record, I have a Brooks B-17 on my single speed. It's a men's saddle but it works fine for me, at least on that bike. I rode a Selle Italia Concors saddle for about 15 years on that bike prior to the conversion to single speed.


----------



## Sacha

Most women seem to prefer them. I don't.

My bikes are currently outfitted with men's Selle Italias: SLK Kit Carbonio and SLC Gel Flow, both with 134 width and cutouts.


----------



## Andrea138

Usually if a woman has wide seatbones (BTW- has nothing to do with the size of the ass around the seatbones), she's likely to be more comfortable on a women's saddle just because they tend to be wider. I have only found one saddle that I like, and it's the women's San Marco Aspide. Terry was one of the first to make a women's saddle, and I can't stand them. It varies just as much for women as it does for men.


----------



## Sashana

I use 'mens' saddles. Serfas DD Vado and Performance Forte Classic. I tried womens, just too wide and bulky for me.

Sashana


----------



## Becky

I prefer womens saddles, but I have wider butt bones despite my petite frame. The San Marco Glamour Aspide is my new favorite.


----------



## Andrea138

^That's what I've got. It's the first barely padded 155mm wide saddle I've found- and under 200 grams, too. It's awesome!


----------



## JayTee

The most critical innovation for saddle comfort for me was the cutout in the nose, which was originally only in certain women's saddles (and I think originated by Terry). Of course, now you see those in both male and female marketed products, but ever since I've stuck with Terry saddles and I've been using a Butterfly for about 7 years now.


----------



## Jabe

il sogno said:


> I have a Selle Italia Lady gel on my road bike.


I have this one as well. after 3h of cycling I am not aware of my lower parts at all - that means NO PAIN. I think it's mostly because it's wide. I would like to have the SLK model, but the seat is 15mm narrower (the women's model of course) and I'm afraid that just won't do for me. I prefer comfort over looks anyday.

I'd love to have Specialized Alias or Jett, which are only 5mm narrower (155 mm), but they cost twice as much as my Selle Italia Lady and since the latter works perfectly for me, I can't really justify the buy to myself.


----------



## venus

The 1st female specific were not much different from men's but I prefered them for the slight nods. I don't like super wide but like the short base. not sure why men need a sadle a foot long...


----------



## Spirito

venus said:


> ... not sure why men need a sadle a foot long...



duh ... 'coz we're insecure and we are happy to pay for an illusion :yesnod::ihih:

// _didn't they teach you anything at wimmins skool _


----------



## litespeedchick

I have the Men's San Marco Aspide...in fact I just wore one out and replaced it with the same thing. 

I agree with the comment that size of sit bones is not necessarily related to size of ass. The only time I've ever been really miserable from a saddle was a really wide saddle. I was leading a beginner women's ride the other night and one lady said she actually gets BLISTERS where her leg meets her crotch. I'm willing to bet her saddle is just too wide for her.


----------



## gobike1

I have a Terry Butterfly Ti and like it a lot. I think I could actually go with an even wider seat thoough as the Terry just barely fits. What also made a difference for me was the bike I put it on. On my Diamondback Mountainbike I get really sore but on the Giant Carbon Road Bike I am very comfy with the same saddle. Could be difference in geometry, difference in material the bike is made of?


----------



## bikeman68

Ladies
You can see here that you gals have different anatomies, with mens racing saddles working for some, and other bikin gals with voluptuous hips needing the hallmark womans performance saddle. I see that the San Marco Glamour is highly rated, but not cheap.Terry saddles should be great for the gals,as the Co was started by a lady. Specialized has done alot of sophisticated testing on all saddles, including the womens, with Women testing them , of course. Im a guy, and sold on selle SMP saddles from Italy. They have doctor input, and have womens versions as you would guess. The biggest (no pun intended) feature on SMP is the central channel for perinium comfort, so ladies take note. This is the usual challenge for the gals, and can relieve some nasty medical issues that can come about with female riders using a traditional saddle.
www.sellesmp.com good luck girls!


----------



## bikeman68

mens saddles are quite a bit longer for obvious resons, support. Could you imagine what would happen when I guy's racing all out, "on the rivet" with a saddle the same length as a womens perch? Thered be a falling off, or saddle nose up the ass, during the calculated attack of Wim De vooos in Euro classic Ghent Wevelgem.Mens anatomy covers more "length" really, I know, Im a guy roadie (I hate that goofy term)


----------



## bikeman68

Maybe I need to work for a saddle distributor? I have a selling mouth too (hehe)


----------



## jorgy

bikeman68 said:


> mens saddles are quite a bit longer for obvious resons, support. Could you imagine what would happen when I guy's racing all out, "on the rivet" with a saddle the same length as a womens perch? Thered be a falling off, or saddle nose up the ass, during the calculated attack of Wim De vooos in Euro classic Ghent Wevelgem.Mens anatomy covers more "length" really, I know, Im a guy roadie (I hate that goofy term)


Many women dislike stubby women's saddles. I, frankly, don't know what the "obvious reasons" you mention are.


----------



## il sogno

jorgy said:


> Many women dislike stubby women's saddles. I, frankly, don't know what the "obvious reasons" you mention are.


I'm one of 'em . My Selle Italia Lady gel is kinda stubby. It makes it a bit of a challenge to ride no hands and "steer" with the thighs.


----------



## jorgy

il sogno said:


> I'm one of 'em . My Selle Italia Lady gel is kinda stubby. It makes it a bit of a challenge to ride no hands and "steer" with the thighs.


Wonder if they were originally designed that way to ride with skirts? Pretty crazy if that's the case.

My SSM Aspide Glamour on my road bike is decent in length, but the Brooks Finesse on my commuter is stubby. I'd get a 'men's' Brooks next time to get a longer nose. (In British Racing Green.)


----------



## bikeman68

*agumentative feminists?*

Hi Jorgy
I go way back in the bike industry , so I learned alot.i can tell you the shorter design isnt born out of the sexist views of an Italian saddle designer, its for the true example of the female pelvic anatomy, which would fall all the way back on the sit bone support area, leaving way more nose area than needed if they were made at the mens racing length(275mm) so by taking off 10-15mm, you get rid of a little weight, and make the bike release safer in a crash.
As I guy, I can tell you the significantly longer length is important for support, I have a longer crotch area then you, so 275mm is right on. The Fizik Areone adds a little more length than that, for good reason.
If you dont have a wide sit bone area like alot of gals, and happy with a nice mens saddle, thats not a bad idea, if you are more comfy that way. Some gals have about the same pelvic width as guys.
There was no intention (and there shouldnt be) to post arguments here, its for giving helpful input, voluntarily, with GOOD intentions, ok Jorgy?


----------



## lancezneighbor

venus said:


> The 1st female specific were not much different from men's but I prefered them for the slight nods. I don't like super wide but like the short base. not sure why men need a sadle a foot long...


A woman doctor explained to me that women have a shallower pelvis so need a shorter saddle.


----------



## il sogno

bikeman68 said:


> Hi Jorgy
> I go way back in the bike industry , so I learned alot.i can tell you the shorter design isnt born out of the sexist views of an Italian saddle designer, its for the true example of the female pelvic anatomy, which would fall all the way back on the sit bone support area, leaving way more nose area than needed if they were made at the mens racing length(275mm) so by taking off 10-15mm, you get rid of a little weight, and make the bike release safer in a crash.
> As I guy, I can tell you the significantly longer length is important for support, I have a longer crotch area then you, so 275mm is right on. The Fizik Areone adds a little more length than that, for good reason.
> If you dont have a wide sit bone area like alot of gals, and happy with a nice mens saddle, thats not a bad idea, if you are more comfy that way. Some gals have about the same pelvic width as guys.
> There was no intention (and there shouldnt be) to post arguments here, its for giving helpful input, voluntarily, with GOOD intentions, ok Jorgy?


Argumentative Feminists? Us?!?!?

C'mon now, give us girls a break. This is the one corner of this forum where we can let our hair down, put up our pedicured feet, sip banana daquiries and complain about short saddle noses. IMO when it comes to saddle length, size _does _matter. :wink:


----------



## bikeman68

*yeah*



il sogno said:


> Argumentative Feminists? Us?!?!?
> 
> Thats cute.
> I like when the nails of hands and feet match the paint on her bike.
> Try to imagine cycling in the 70's with whatever mens wool shorts you can wear, small mens cycling shoes (size 37.5) with toe clips, and a mens bike you have to customize. Not as comfy for you as now!


----------



## il sogno

bikeman68 said:


> il sogno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Argumentative Feminists? Us?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cute.
> I like when the nails of hands and feet match the paint on her bike.
> Try to imagine cycling in the 70's with whatever mens wool shorts you can wear, small mens cycling shoes (size 37.5) with toe clips, and a mens bike you have to customize. Not as comfy for you as now!
Click to expand...

As I said above, I rode a Concors saddle for round about 15 years. And I still wear men's jerseys and cycling shoes. And all my bikes are men's bikes.


----------



## bikeman68

oh Thats you!
How tall are you? Do you have the right set up, and cranks? I have a posting (a few) on crank sizes to rider inseam, for best use of leg strength.
Any late model carbon bikes?


----------



## il sogno

bikeman68 said:


> oh Thats you!
> How tall are you? Do you have the right set up, and cranks? I have a posting (a few) on crank sizes to rider inseam, for best use of leg strength.
> Any late model carbon bikes?


.....


----------



## Andrea138

Every self-respecting Fem-Nazi knows that your bike needs a white saddle


----------



## il sogno

Andrea138 said:


> Every self-respecting Fem-Nazi knows that your bike needs a white saddle


rotf!!! :lol:


----------

